# Digital direct inkjet printing machine lead a new era in T-shirt printing



## winantara (Jun 18, 2015)

sound great ,how about pre treatment for dark color?


----------



## tommcana (Mar 24, 2015)

I think Mix with any other dark or light color make a new color.for example yellow and green color mix make blue color.use RGB Model.


----------

